# What are you doing to avoid the Wedding?



## Ellie Jones (Apr 26, 2011)

What are you going to do to avoid the royal wedding?

I'm packing a picnic and we are off out for the day with the dogs

I'm aready fed up to the hind teeth with just the mention of it all...  And why do people want to go and camp out in great discomfort to get a glimpse of two spoilt brats taking the micky out of a whole country?

As you can see I'm not a Royalist and have no time for the Royal family...  Time to cut their benefits I say


----------



## AileenCJ (Apr 26, 2011)

Borrowing a couple of diabetic books from the library and sit in a park and read and make notes.


----------



## shiv (Apr 26, 2011)

I'll be watching it with the Children With Diabetes gang at a caravan park in the Cotswolds  no avoiding for me!!


----------



## Mark T (Apr 26, 2011)

Depending on the weather, either repairing my shed roof or taking my little boy to the park for playtime (OH will probably have her head buried in Ancestry).


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 26, 2011)

Working nights and therefore asleep in the day.


----------



## Copepod (Apr 26, 2011)

Not sure yet - waiting for partner to come back from visiting his dad, to make plans. 
May involve poached eggs or omelette as duck laid first egg of season today and / or river kayaking.


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 26, 2011)

What wedding?


----------



## am64 (Apr 26, 2011)

AlisonM said:


> What wedding?



that cracked me up alli !!!

I maybe driving to Wales a day early for our holiday  cos i reckon the roads will be well clear !
only prob we'll have to camp for one night and with the weather changing brrrrrrrr


----------



## Catwoman76 (Apr 26, 2011)

Ellie Jones said:


> What are you going to do to avoid the royal wedding?
> 
> I'm packing a picnic and we are off out for the day with the dogs
> 
> ...



Sorry but I'm going to watch it with Tia, it's the nearest thing I'm going to get to a wedding lol, but not sure if I'm having little Grace on Friday though.  Sheena x


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 26, 2011)

Who's getting married?


----------



## Catwoman76 (Apr 26, 2011)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Who's getting married?



A couple called Bill and Kat  in a liitle church somewhere in London, Brixton or Tottenham I think, yes it is Tottenham, with a disco reception at White Hart Lane. Cant wait  Sheena


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 26, 2011)

Then again, I wouldn't mind an excuse to pickle myself for a day... Any occasion!


----------



## Hazel (Apr 26, 2011)

I am a sad old romantic - cos I am looking forward to it.

I can remember the Charles and Di wedding, spent the whole day with a friend, now dead.  We laid on a buffet and people dropped in and out all day - great time.

Can't stand Charles now.

But, as a soppy old romantic I love a wedding


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Apr 27, 2011)

I will also be watching it  with my daughter and my mum.


----------



## Blythespirit (Apr 27, 2011)

I'll watch the main bits because I'm nosey! I remember Princess Anne getting married the first time. I was doing my 'O' Level CDP and we made a copy of the dress in class. 

I was lying on the sofa suffering very bad morning sickness when Charles and Diana got married (my daughter is 4 months older than William) and this time I'll probably be suffering the side effects of Byetta, which is somewhat similar though not as severe. 

I don't mind the Royal Family (the main ones, not so keen on all the hangers on) as I think they do a lot of good and bring a lot of money into the country. XXXXX


----------



## Copepod (Apr 27, 2011)

I backpacked the North Downs Way as a teenager the summer of Charles & Diana's wedding - in days before mobile phones, small portable TVs, even radios weren't that small, it was a perfect way to avoid the hassle! 

The summer of Andrew & Sarah's wedding, I was working at a psychiatric hospitla and had a scheduled day off my ward on the wedding day, so 2 friends working on another ward invited me to join their ward party - lots of 3 legged races, strawberries & raspberries from a pick your own farm and confusion about whether the "new person" was patient or staff  Memorable & fun day all round.


----------



## FM001 (Apr 27, 2011)

Not interested in the Royal Wedding one little bit.  As with any young couple in love and about to get married I wish them health and happiness, but I find the pomp and ceremony difficult to stomach especially under the present financial climate.  So for Friday I shall be putting the dogs in the back of my car and taking off for a long walk in the hills, I'll be taking a packed lunch and expect to get back early evening when hopefully it will be all over.


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Apr 27, 2011)

toby said:


> Not interested in the Royal Wedding one little bit. hills, I'll be taking a packed lunch and expect to get back early evening when hopefully it will be all over.



All be over ? Its going to run and run for the next twenty years at least. And just you wait till the babies start arriving !


----------



## Andy HB (Apr 27, 2011)

Hazel said:


> I am a sad old romantic - cos I am looking forward to it.
> 
> I can remember the Charles and Di wedding, spent the whole day with a friend, now dead.  We laid on a buffet and people dropped in and out all day - great time.
> 
> ...



I think it's precisely because I remember charles and Di's wedding that I really can't be bothered with this one!

Happy for the couple, but really don't give a monkey's about any royal occasion now! 

I will be happily gardening assuming the rain holds off long enough.


----------



## Ellie Jones (Apr 27, 2011)

All I can remember about Prince Charles and Diana wedding being really miffed as it cost us a days holiday as my mum insisted staying home to watch

I really don't think the Royal family generate the money from tourists as protrayed..  Do people really think that if we rid ourselves of the royal family, that tourists will cancel their trips to England!

It's our history they come to see they really couldn't care a stuff if the a queen in Buckingham Place!


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Apr 27, 2011)

I certainly won't be avoiding it, I have a keen interest in weddings at the moment 

We'll watch it at home then head off to a garden party. Any excuse!


----------



## Copepod (Apr 27, 2011)

Ellie Jones said:


> All I can remember about Prince Charles and Diana wedding being really miffed as it cost us a days holiday as my mum insisted staying home to watch
> 
> I really don't think the Royal family generate the money from tourists as protrayed..  Do people really think that if we rid ourselves of the royal family, that tourists will cancel their trips to England!
> 
> It's our history they come to see they really couldn't care a stuff if the a queen in Buckingham Place!



Living in a city which attracts lots of tourists, either on day trips from London or on longer trips, I think the numbers are up slightly this year, but it's difficult to say for sure with combination of factors, including late Easter, fine weather etc. Will be interesting to see if numbers drop on Friday, when / if they head to London instead.


----------



## grahams mum (Apr 27, 2011)

hi we are having a big barbeque between neighbours  and because we are in a close we dont need any permits


----------



## Dizzydi (Apr 27, 2011)

Sticking pins in my eyes.......

No not really bike ride and picnic for me yeah !


----------



## bev (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi,

I dont particularly like weddings - I find it all too much. But, I do think this is a refreshingly happy event to take our minds of the recession and other dull things. There is nothing wrong with embracing others happiness - it makes a nice change from hearing all the 'bad' news at the moment. The Royal family generate a huge amount to our economy and this shouldnt be underestimated. A very tiny example of this is that there has been a 'barbie doll' produced in honour of Kate Middleton, and there is now a waiting list (sold out shortly after going on sale) to even buy one. (I know this because my daughter designed the hat on the doll and I wanted to buy one as a keepsake). If you times that by the thousands of souvenirs (mostly trashy in my opinion) - then it is clear that our economy can only be boosted - and that has to be a good thing at the moment. Then add into that the fact that there are streams and streams of tourists staying in London just to catch a glimpse of anything to do with the wedding - and you are talking huge sums of money.

We will be with Shiv and lots of children - having a lovely time - and enjoying seeing others happy - there is nothing wrong with that in my opinion.Bev


----------



## shiv (Apr 28, 2011)

bev said:


> We will be with Shiv and lots of children - having a lovely time - and enjoying seeing others happy - there is nothing wrong with that in my opinion.Bev



Ooh Bev for some reason I had forgotten you were going to be there - don't take that the wrong way - more like it hadn't occurred to me! Look forward to seeing you - I am arriving early tomorrow to watch the wedding in the club house with Adrienne et al!


----------



## Ellie Jones (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh come on, one wedding and memobia that surrounds it isn't boasting our ecomony LOL

The cost to industry for tomorrow is going to be in the billions, with lose of productions, paying staff wages either for the day off or increased pay for the day!!!

The tax payer alone is left footing a security/policing bill of over a million pounds

And how much of a boast to the economy is a doll or any of the memobia really going to do..  Not a lot as most of it is import not quite the money spiller or long time worker generator being suggested...

It's supposed to take our minds of a reccession etc...  

Sorry I see it as taking the mick putting it politely..


----------



## Steff (Apr 28, 2011)

I'll be doing the same Ellie barr the picnic, unfortunetly it wont just be Friday it will carry on all over the weekend  blah blah blah!.


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Apr 28, 2011)

bev said:


> ...(I know this because my daughter designed the hat on the doll and I wanted to buy one as a keepsake)...



Well done to your daughter Bev! Sounds like great fun, hope you manage to get hold of one


----------



## bev (Apr 28, 2011)

Ellie Jones said:


> Oh come on, one wedding and memobia that surrounds it isn't boasting our ecomony LOL
> 
> The cost to industry for tomorrow is going to be in the billions, with lose of productions, paying staff wages either for the day off or increased pay for the day!!!
> 
> ...



Hi Ellie,

This isnt just about tomorrow and the wedding - this is about the long term effects that it will have on our economy. People love the Royal family abroad and they will carry on buying the souvenirs - forever and a day. One doll wont make a dent in the economy - your right. But one doll costs ?35 - they had sold out of 15,000 dolls within a couple of days - if you times that by however many other items are being sold - then that is a lot of money. 
There are millions of souvenirs being sold and the income they generate for this country probably couldnt be counted. People still buy souvenirs from Lady Di's wedding - and that was a long time ago. The tourist industry in this country will benefit hugely - hotels are full in London and the surrounding area's and no doubt people will want to now stay in Wales were the couple plan to settle down - so this will be on-going. I doubt anyone could really put a figure on the income generated by the Royal family.Bev


----------



## bev (Apr 28, 2011)

shiv said:


> Ooh Bev for some reason I had forgotten you were going to be there - don't take that the wrong way - more like it hadn't occurred to me! Look forward to seeing you - I am arriving early tomorrow to watch the wedding in the club house with Adrienne et al!



Hi Shiv,

You cheeky monkey - he he. Adrienne is stopping over at mine tonight so we can get there early too.Bev


----------



## shiv (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh lovely - I am looking forward to seeing Hannah and Alex


----------



## bev (Apr 28, 2011)

bigpurpleduck said:


> Well done to your daughter Bev! Sounds like great fun, hope you manage to get hold of one



Hi Emma,

Thankyou. I know it is only a tiny bit of 'fame' - but she is very proud of herself and it is good for the C.V. too - he he. I have my name on a waiting list - so will see if any more become available.Bev


----------



## bev (Apr 28, 2011)

shiv said:


> Oh lovely - I am looking forward to seeing Hannah and Alex



Hi Shiv,

Hannah cant come now - too much going on at Uni with exams and presentations - so you will have to take her place at the 'survival party'.Bev


----------



## shiv (Apr 28, 2011)

Lol! I will email you Bev


----------



## aymes (Apr 28, 2011)

I'll most likely be taking advantage of the day off to get in a long training walk so will probably miss the wedding, but that's certainly not a conscious effort to avoid it. Weddings are happy occasions so I wish them all the best and if lots of other people can also take happiness and positivity from the event then that's great. There's so much bad news out there, doom gloom and negativity, that to see people being happy and cheerful and showing national pride is a refreshing change and a very welcome one from my perspective. The media coverage may be a bit much for me but walking into work today seeing union jacks and bunting everywhere was great and I wish it happened more often.
Also very supportive of the royal family in general, for me the royal family is important to our national identity but the contribution to the economy, mainly in terms of tourism is also huge. When I was living abroad even I was surprised how influential the 'royal factor' was in people visiting the UK. Their contribution (not financial) to public life and charities is often underestimated. Through my work and personal life I have had the opportunity to attend a few royal events, as have friends and colleagues, and I've only ever heard positive accounts of 'royal encounters'.


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 28, 2011)

I just spotted this on Aunty (again). Tacky? I'd say so, and is it me again or does the thing look more like Val Kilmer than PW?


----------



## katie (Apr 28, 2011)

I'll be at the pub, so I'm assuming it will be shown in there 

Guessing there's no football on that day


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Apr 28, 2011)

Ellie Jones said:


> And how much of a boast to the economy is a doll or any of the memobia really going to do..  Not a lot as most of it is import not quite the money spiller or long time worker generator being suggested...
> ..



Barbie dolls of Princess Catherine won't boost the British economy much, if at all. Barbie is manufactured by an American firm  - Mattel Inc. If British people buy these dolls they will be most likely be imports that damage our Balance of Trade and Balance of Payments


----------



## HelenM (Apr 28, 2011)

We returned from the UK yesterday, thought we'd avoided it  (the ferry was far more crowded than usual at this time of year, more people escaping?)

Opened the front door and  found an invite from a nearby (English) neighour, ' venez feter avec nous le mariage..'
 Coffee and cakes at 11 followed by  lunch, all acompanied by large screen satellite tv. Basically an all day affair. They will have invited all the local Brits and a good number of our French neighbours.
Now we have to think of an excuse not to offend.


----------



## shiv (Apr 28, 2011)

HelenM said:


> We returned from the UK yesterday, thought we'd avoided it  (the ferry was far more crowded than usual at this time of year, more people escaping?)
> 
> Opened the front door and  found an invite from a nearby (English) neighour, ' venez feter avec nous le mariage..'
> Coffee and cakes at 11 followed by  lunch, all acompanied by large screen satellite tv. Basically an all day affair. They will have invited all the local Brits and a good number of our French neighbours.
> Now we have to think of an excuse not to offend.



...jetlag?


----------



## Flutterby (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm going to watch it!  Decided there's enough doom and gloom every day of the week so tomorrow is an excuse to party!  Got balloons, flags, gold (paper - lol) plates and my sister is coming round too.  We are having a buffet lunch with lots of nice things and maybe I'll even wear the big pink hat I bought for a wedding - or would that be taking things too far?!!  yes I'm nuts, but I'm admitting it so that's something.


----------



## bev (Apr 28, 2011)

mcdonagh47 said:


> Barbie dolls of Princess Catherine won't boost the British economy much, if at all. Barbie is manufactured by an American firm  - Mattel Inc. If British people buy these dolls they will be most likely be imports that damage our Balance of Trade and Balance of Payments



Hi Mcdonagh,

Obviously a few barbie dolls wont affect anything - it was just an example of the sorts of things that are generating revenue. Wherever they are made - any shop selling them in this country will be making a profit. Its more about the 'bigger picture'.Bev


----------



## bev (Apr 28, 2011)

Flutterby said:


> I'm going to watch it!  Decided there's enough doom and gloom every day of the week so tomorrow is an excuse to party!  Got balloons, flags, gold (paper - lol) plates and my sister is coming round too.  We are having a buffet lunch with lots of nice things and maybe I'll even wear the big pink hat I bought for a wedding - or would that be taking things too far?!!  yes I'm nuts, but I'm admitting it so that's something.



Hi Flutterby,

You go to the top of the class for making such an effort - well done - its lovely to hear.Bev


----------



## AJLang (Apr 28, 2011)

Flutterby your plans sound brilliant.  We've decided to go "posh"so I over stretched the very very flexible credit card to buy a magnum of champagne and our favourite dish of king scallops with a special sauce.....it's a good reason to celebrate


----------



## Flutterby (Apr 28, 2011)

Well thank you kind people   I don't think I've ever been top of the class before!!  Really looking forward to the celebrations, life goes very fast and you have to make sure you get maximum fun out of every moment.  We are going to be very daft, and laugh a lot and raise a glass of wine to the happy couple!  I'd invite you all but the caterer (Paul!!) can't cope with large numbers!!  He is in charge of heating up the quiche and sausage rolls!  

Enjoy your day whatever you do! xx


----------



## Flutterby (Apr 28, 2011)

AJLang said:


> Flutterby your plans sound brilliant.  We've decided to go "posh"so I over stretched the very very flexible credit card to buy a magnum of champagne and our favourite dish of king scallops with a special sauce.....it's a good reason to celebrate



AJ - Will you be dressing up for the occasion whilst sipping your champagne??  I do have a couple of spare hats that you could borrow


----------



## Mark T (Apr 28, 2011)

Well it looks like I won't be mending my shed roof as the weather isn't going to be nice, plus I didn't actually order the bits I need in time (I didn't notice that they were on 7 day delivery - doh!).

I still think I'll be doing my best to avoid most of it if I can.  I don't have anything against the royals, I'm just not a fan of the sort of attention the media is going to give it.  It looks like the BBC has 12 hours!  Considering the only important bit is probably going to be an hour just after noon I hate to imagine how much methane is going to be released in that 12 hours of must see TV.

Although I might keep an eye out for the flypast.  In the past those sort of things have pretty much gone over my roof.  Shame little boy is on a nap at 1:30pm as he would probably enjoy that.


----------



## Viki (Apr 28, 2011)

TomH said:


> Then again, I wouldn't mind an excuse to pickle myself for a day... Any occasion!



Haha my thoughts exactly!!


----------



## Tezzz (Apr 28, 2011)

I'll be at *W* on the Brighton to Eastbourne route all day...

If I have the bus with the working radio/CD player I'll stick an easy listening CD on.

And if my BG is below 6 I'm gonna have an ice cream at Eastbourne pier!!!

If I had the day off I'd be down the pub garden party...

Anyway, best wishes to the happy couple.


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 29, 2011)

Viki said:


> Haha my thoughts exactly!!



Hang on, do I even need an excuse? Any day will do for me. No reason needed.


----------



## grahams mum (Apr 29, 2011)

hi all we started to party today at 2 and we finish at 8 30 only because started to rain it was super good and the neighbours that usually see  2 minutes a week  stayed all day and we already arrange to have another one like it


----------



## Steff (Apr 30, 2011)

I was stopped by my neighbour this morning, who said she went to the street party that was on near us, and she said it was rubbish, ?2.50 for a can of coke ?4 for a can on lager and ?6 for a glass of champagne


----------



## Ellie Jones (Apr 30, 2011)

No parties here

It seems that a lot of people just had house gatherings amongst family and friends if they did anything...

Went shopping in the morning, not sure what main town was like apparently did have some stuff going on durning the day, but really didn't sound fun etc when I read about it in the paper!

Then out with the dogs in the afternoon...

Missed the whole lot of it, but did take a look at some of the photo's and yes I will agree her wedding dress was really nice indeed...

Now what I would like to see happen is this

We celebrate the queens Golden Jubilee, the see the Queen go into retirement the Crown passes down to William, but at this point the Royal Family stops getting income support benefits from the British tax payer they become self funding...


----------



## Caroline (May 3, 2011)

I watched it, I like to see the outfits some of these folks wear.

Although I think the whole thing was over hyped, I was glad of an extra day off work and hope WIll and Kate will be happy together.


----------



## bev (May 3, 2011)

Hi,

Alex and I watched it with Shiv and Adrienne/Jessica and others and we all had a lovely time and thought the couple looked very happy and relaxed.Bev


----------

